
Google Illegally Revealed Murder Suspect's Name via Mass Email - bhartzer
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-46548574
======
kirkules
With the information available in this article, it sounds like Google's claim
is that they were not notified of the granted name suppression. It also sounds
like name suppression isn't a matter of course in every criminal case, which
would mean you shouldn't expect Google to suppress names without direct
knowledge of a suppression order.

This is not a claim that "it's all the machine's problem it's nothing to do
with us", but rather that "we can't take an action we're not aware we are
required to take, and it's on you to make us aware".

~~~
bhartzer
>>Google's claim is that they were not notified of the granted name
suppression

Yes, that's correct. But Google's policy, as far as I know, is that they
publish the information and then, if presented with a court order, they remove
it. That's not the right thing for them to do in this case, as once the
information is out there it's out there. It's useless to retract it or remove
it once it's out there and they've published.

Google needs to change it's policy--or at least they should be proactive and
be aware of court orders like this. It's not like the court order was hidden?

~~~
setr
As with any interaction with government, I’d bet good money this isn’t at all
easy to do, and especially not reliably. I can easily imagine a hundred people
assigned to scour thousands of inconsistent court determinations a day, to
find who’s been added to the do not name list, which probably doesn’t exist in
any list-like fashion...

~~~
bhartzer
It would definitely be a tough project--but here in the USA we have PACER, so
in theory it could be done. I'm not sure about New Zealand, though.

